# Police shoot/kill person who fired at them from inside patrol care



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Police kill woman who fired at them from inside patrol car

What part of the "pat-down all suspects" briefing did they not get?

Don't think Sharpton will be interested in this one, all of them were black.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It doesn't count , the police were black. There will be no further escalation on this story.

:smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> It doesn't count , the police were black. There will be no further escalation on this story.
> 
> :smt033


Regardless of color, the cops that allowed her into THEIR car WITH a gun need reminding of some rules....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to know about her technique for concealed carry.Where was that holster that Atlantas finest overlooked it?

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I would like to know about her technique for concealed carry.Where was that holster that Atlantas finest overlooked it?
> 
> GW


Now, now.... .remember this is a family site.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Now, now.... .remember this is a family site.


Sure it is. My question was G rated and I was thinking ankle or pocket holster!:smt083

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Sure it is. My question was G rated and I was thinking ankle or pocket holster!:smt083
> 
> GW


"Pocket."

Yeah.....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Regardless of color, the cops that allowed her into THEIR car WITH a gun need reminding of some rules....


Male cops are not allowed to frisk women, liberal rule # 329.85


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Male cops are not allowed to frisk women, liberal rule # 329.85


Sounds like a prudish right-wing rule to me. 

Liberals are much more, umm.... "liberal" about those things.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What determines an illegal search by a male police officer on a female subject. That female subject by all counts is innocent??? 

That's why they call for a female police officer to frisk another female ? What is a frisk? 
Is a frisk part of a cavity search? 
What the heck is a cavity?
I


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I should assume that, were there not a female officer present, the male cops would use handcuffs to immobilize the female detainee, preventing her from accessing any hideaway gun, knife, key, pills, or chewing gum.
Thus, my reasoning leads me to suspect that the woman was left unsecured, and the officers involved were incompetent, inattentive, or eating donuts.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I read that she slipped out of the cuffs.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some people can "walk" their way out of being cuffed behind the back. Usually, it's younger / slim individuals. "Walk" being the term used to describe the ability to work your arms down and out from behind your legs.

I've seen it done numerous times and it does seem to form a lump in your throat. If I had* ANY* doubt what-so-ever as to the unknown ability of an individual to accomplish this feat, a belly chain was used in addition to the usual cuffs.

I used hinged-cuffs exclusively, as opposed to the traditional chain-link kind. Supposedly, the hinged-cuffs were more secure, and did not allow certain movements that the traditional cuffs allowed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I might further assume that, since there was more than one officer present, two or more cuff sets could've been used, for instance to cross-cuff hands to feet. This would preclude a "walk out," as well as forbidding access to a weapon concealed within the woman's, um, "naughty bits."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> "Pocket."
> 
> Yeah.....


Please don't project your adolescent innuendo on to me.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Please don't project your adolescent innuendo on to me.
> 
> GW


Sorry - didn't realise you had enough of your own.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Sure it is. My question was G rated and I was thinking ankle or pocket holster!:smt083
> 
> GW


and a bra holster never entered (or left) your mind?


----------



## westy39 (Jun 29, 2014)

I can say from some personal experience that male officers don't pat down female prisoners as well as they should and for GOOD reason. I as well as many other officers always called for a female Officer to pat down a female prisoner due to the political climate. The article didn't say if the female was cuffed in front or were her hands behind her back ??? Did the Officers check out their patrol car prior to hitting the streets? I actually found a small semi-auto and a baggy of a green leafy substance in my assigned car after briefing and before hitting the street. I tagged both in as found property. The work of the Police USE to be based on a lot of common sense BUT, that has changed. The addition of video cameras to the patrol car was in my opinion the best thing that ever happened to me. The video saved my a## several times as one commander I had was a real POS. He had a hard time explaining why he tried to give me a day off when the video proved I was telling the truth and his friend was full of sh$$. The job was really great when I started in 1985 and I was glad to retire in 2007 as things were really moving the wrong direction. I loved being a street cop and didn't much like the paper work but that was the price one paid to drive a pretty car with lights on top. I'm not sure if I want my kids to go into Law Enforcement,,,, just the thoughts of a Montana street cop. Be safe all and my prayers are for all who step up and wear the Badge proudly.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

pic said:


> Male cops are not allowed to frisk women, liberal rule # 329.85


 Rubber gloves and a can of Raid....optional.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

westy39 said:


> <SNIP> just the thoughts of a Montana street cop.


Montana has streets? Dang!

(Sorry, work w/ a doc raised in Montana, couldn't resist)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Montana has streets? Dang!
> 
> (Sorry, work w/ a doc raised in Montana, couldn't resist)


Last I heard, Montana even requires driver's licenses now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Last I heard, Montana even requires driver's licenses now. :mrgreen:


...For ridin' horses?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

This thread is officially


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Westy39
> I can say from some personal experience that male officers don't pat down female prisoners as well as they should and for GOOD reason. I as well as many other officers always called for a female Officer to pat down a female prisoner due to the political climate.


Well - yea, in the station is a female cleaning lady or a secretary but on the street is often no female police employee that could support a LEO present.

If we just call it than an undocumented search are we than politically correct again? Since it is nowadays all about new names and new definitions anyway -. 
Sorry I couldn't resist. 



> Paratrooper
> Last I heard, Montana even requires driver's licenses now


WoW even a driver license for horse and baggies? What about transport illumination rules in Montana?


> Steve
> ...For ridin' horses?


That what I heard. A friend told me they spend the entire Sunday to figure out how to mount license plates and lights on that horse. It is because of the pedestrians - you know.


----------

